# Good bye Autumn



## bunnychild (Apr 14, 2012)

Autumn died yesterday when her cancer (which was almost gone) came back suddenly. Everyone at school will miss her.ray:I will meet her on the other side someday.


----------



## JimD (Apr 14, 2012)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She knew you loved her & did the best anyone could.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2012)

ray: I remember my junior year like it was yesterday--a friend, his sister and a neighbor were hit head on by a drunk driver and killed. Still feel numb when I recall it.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your friend. Unfortunately when it comes back, it comes back with a vengeance. I have personal experience on that one. Remission means nothing.

My heartfelt condolence for your loss.

K


----------



## gmas rabbit (Apr 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Take comfort in that she is out of pain, a brand new body and binking free. You will see her again.


----------



## Samara (Apr 15, 2012)

:hearts::sad:


----------

